# Marriott Frenchmans Cove



## jasa (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know the email address to request a vacation planner or request a room.  Less than a month to go and haven't received yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Janette (May 7, 2013)

You will get the email a couple of weeks before the stay. You can look up the number and call them.


----------



## mariawolf (May 7, 2013)

And when you fill it out and put in a request be prepared to not get what you asked for.
When we arrived we got the one location we did not want--as owners at FC and not traders in to the resort you would think it would matter.
It took asking to see a manager to get the location that I had requested in the email they sent.


----------



## DKT (May 7, 2013)

jasa said:


> Does anyone know the email address to request a vacation planner or request a room.  Less than a month to go and haven't received yet.
> Thanks.



When you go does have an impact on requests, and also if you use DC points. We usually visit in June, and have always received our requests.  We are leaving Friday and received our email about 3 weeks before our trip.

This will be our first trip on DC points and even though we are owners we will be a tier down for granting requests. 

At the bottom of the email.....
"For any additional needs regarding your upcoming stay, please feel free to reply to this message or email mailto:MVCIUV@vacationclub.com?subject=Submit Your Vacation Preferences Now!. "

Denise


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 7, 2013)

mariawolf said:


> And when you fill it out and put in a request be prepared to not get what you asked for.
> When we arrived we got the one location we did not want--as owners at FC and not traders in to the resort you would think it would matter.
> It took asking to see a manager to get the location that I had requested in the email they sent.



We're owners there as well and have yet to get our first request. I know a couple of times I made the request almost a full year out. It doesn't bother me anymore because I don't go there expecting to be placed where we requested. Where we have been placed has always been acceptable.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 9, 2013)

There aren't any horrible locations at MFC. That being said, as a fixed-week owner of 2 holiday weeks, I always got my first choice until last Dec.  We received the worst location in the resort - the one that they now tell exchangers they have to take.  There were a lot of people there on points with excellent locations.  Spring break we went to Vegas using points and again were given the worst location, so I'm doubting there is really anyone worrying too much about where they are putting us.  A couple thoughts I had is that we are competing with points owners now for good locations at our home resorts, especially during prime weeks.  Also, at MFC, we have always reserved Sunday check -ins.  I imagine Saturdays are more popular so next year I'm requesting Saturday check-in to see if we get better units.  I always ask for both units to be in the same building and when I complained about the location, they said there were no other buildings available.  With the points owners being able to check-in on any day, there probably wasn't much left 2 days before Christmas.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (May 17, 2013)

*location*

Can anyone recommend a good location for us to request, please? We are going on June 1st and have just received our vacation planner email. Some people on TUG refer to numbered buildings but the email we got only mentions the names of the buildings - St. john and Crown House.
thanks


----------



## suzannesimon (May 17, 2013)

I would prefer St. John to the Crown building.  Crown is the check-in building.  They are further from the amenities, but the views are okay.


----------



## jimf41 (May 17, 2013)

I'd take St John also. Get the highest floor you can get.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 17, 2013)

good evening

St johns, st johns, st johns....

crown is ho-hum....

p.s  when you are an owner going on DC points, you are going on exchange. DC points are an internal Marriott run exchange company, no more no less..This is no different than an owner exchanging into home resort!!!  This is a notch down from owner using own week for occupancy!!!  Only difference is that with DC you can override view with more points..  not applicable at FC with only one view..but if you were at waiohai..yoiu could take your DC points from IV and purchase/exchange into OV with more points...


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 17, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> I'd take St John also. Get the highest floor you can get.


                       ^
                     This


----------



## NJDave (May 17, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> I'd take St John also. Get the highest floor you can get.



We were assigned the fourth floor in St John and were very satisfied with the location and view.


----------



## DKT (May 17, 2013)

Sitting here right now on our balcony 5th floor Virgin Gorda listening to the band at the pool. We requested Tortola first , then any building high floor....so overall pretty happy with our location. This is our first time here on DC points with Thursday check in. This is also our first May visit, no problem getting a great place to sit at the pool or beach....

Denise


----------



## Janette (May 17, 2013)

Have a great time in paradise.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (May 18, 2013)

*Top Floor*

Much obliged to all for the advice. Will rq St. john's.


----------



## rpgriego (May 29, 2013)

Here now via II trade. Was assigned corner room, fourth floor of the Jost Van Dyke building. The view TOTALLY ROCKS!


----------



## suzannesimon (May 29, 2013)

Wonderful!  Our first trip there was top floor Jost Van Dyke and it was amazing!


----------



## bmc20010 (May 30, 2013)

*Amazing place!*

We just returned from our first trip to Frenchman's Cove.  We were given the same early choice options of Crown or St. John's Buildings.  We were given the second floor of the Jost Van Dyke building.  Even though it was only the second floor, we still were very happy with the location and the views.  Remember, the actual first floor is on top of the car port (garage) floor, so you are one higher than your floor number.  We "exchanged" in on MVC points.

So, where ever you end up, enjoy the resort, it is a beautiful location!


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Frenchman's Cove Pre-arrival eMail*

Just received my Pre-arrival preferences eMail request. Seems I am only offered a choice of St Johns or Check-in Building and 1st or 2nd floor as my preferences. Looks like Pot Luck for those using DC points at this resort. At least at the Manor Club we were offered a choice across all the buildings as II exchangers and a DC reservation along with apologies if they could not actually meet our requests - which in fact they did - got the building we asked for and the high floor we requested.

Confusing array of choices for Trash/Towels, Tidy Service and Full Clean Service. It says that you get a complimentary tidy service on day 3 of your stay - is that per week and how is it calculated for a DC stay of 13 nights I wonder.

We have friends staying with us but not arriving until day 6 of our stay - so will have to guess when I ask for additional trash/towel service.

Would be nice to be offered a wider selection of buildings on a DC Points reservation but I guess DC Points exchangers are considered on the same level as other II and non-Marriott exchangers.

One final question for any owner - the resort pages do not say whether the villas are equipped with laundry facilities - washing machine and dryer - I hope this is just an omission.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 8, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Just received my Pre-arrival preferences eMail request. Seems I am only offered a choice of St Johns or Check-in Building and 1st or 2nd floor as my preferences.



Malc...I was staying at Oceana Palms on a MOD rate late summer and the pre-arrival email gave me limited choices similar to what yours here at MFC is doing.  Per the email, I could ask for Sunset building any floor or Sunrise building low floor.  When I replied, in the body of the email, I put that my ACTUAL preference would be Sunrise High Floor in room closest to the beach as possible for an OV room, and alternatively, if I was forced to use their bottled in choices, I would pick yada, yada.  

When we checked in, I was in Sunrise in a very high floor in OV room as close to beach as possible.....so it pays to put in what you would really want anyhow.....you never know.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes. the units have washer dryers.  I would let them know what buildings you really want also since you aren't 't going to be there in high season.  You might get it.  While staying in my owned week in high season, we were given second floor in the check-in building, so there are no guarantees for anyone anymore.


----------



## DKT (Oct 8, 2013)

Even though we are owners, we were there on points so I just put my request in the comment section. When we arrived - May low season -I just asked for what we were hoping for.   We were also there for 10 nights, we recd towel tidy service on the 3rd day, then a full cleaning on the 7 or 8th day can't remember exactly. Have fun, its an amazing place.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 8, 2013)

Perhaps not surprising but the response form for preferences does not provide a place for comments or additional requests - just the tick boxes and places to say what date you would like a service visit for a tidy or full clean. I will send them an email expressing my wishes for a different building and a high floor.

We are really looking forward to what will be our first visit to Frenchman's Cove.

My thanks to those who have already responded with some advice.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 8, 2013)

If you have never been there, you will find that even the "bad" locations are pretty good.  Everything has at least a partial ocean view, which is spectacular.  There are no "garden" or "dumpster" views at MFC.  The disappointment I had with our last location was based on having been on the top floor of the best buildings on prior trips.  If the second floor check-in building had been all I had ever experienced, I would have been thrilled.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 8, 2013)

We were at Frenchmans Cove on Interval trade a month ago. I had read comments saying Crown Bldg could be the worst. When the woman said "you are in this building" -- meaning the check-in building -- I expressed my disappointment. She walked me over to the window to look out and said: "This is your view, one floor below." And it was a wonderful view. Turned out we liked the convenience to catch the inter-hotel shuttle by just going one floor up and out the door.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 30, 2013)

Arrived off the late AA Flight from Miami. Got lost in the dark trying to find the place but eventually followed a taxi in what I thought was the right direction and fell upon it. Asked for Tortola and got Tortola 2nd floor which has a great view and is reasonably close to the pool and a Grill!!!!!!


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the American Paradise. It can be a bit of a challenge finding the resort in the dark if you've never been there before. Getting 2nd floor in Tortola is a home run IMO. I usually request room 326. Have a great week.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 30, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Arrived off the late AA Flight from Miami. Got lost in the dark trying to find the place but eventually followed a taxi in what I thought was the right direction and fell upon it. Asked for Tortola and got Tortola 2nd floor which has a great view and is reasonably close to the pool and a Grill!!!!!!



Malc, the room placement Gods are making up for the poor placement at Crystal Shores.  Enjoy!!


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 30, 2013)

Lucky You!  Tortola is my favorite building, Jost Van Dyke is second.  We had 2 top-floor units in 2010 in Tortola and it was amazing.  Beautiful views, close to pool and the grills are right out the front door.  Congratulations.  Wish I were there.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes we have no complaints about the villa placement - 325 in Totola. Found our way to Food Center this morning. OK it's not Publix but it looks OK and prices were what I expected, we are on an island after all. The unit is very nice indeed, not quite as large as Crystal Shores but the view is way better.

So after settling in today we can start exploration tomorrow.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 30, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> Welcome to the American Paradise. It can be a bit of a challenge finding the resort in the dark if you've never been there before. Getting 2nd floor in Tortola is a home run IMO. I usually request room 326. Have a great week.



Thanks Jim. We are going to have a great 2 weeks. It's Happy Hour and the 2nd Margarita has just arrived.


----------



## vlapinta (Oct 31, 2013)

We have never stayed at this resort, but we were thinking of staying here a week and then St. John's for a few nights. When is shoulder season? We like to travel when the resort or area  is less crowded, but the weather is still good. It also makes getting our exchange a little easier to get
Can anyone also recommend a place to stay on St. John's? The last time we were there was probably almost 30 years ago!


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 31, 2013)

Kind of off topic, but has someone stayed and compared between Marriott's Frenchman's Cove and Westin St John, meaning which is a better overall resort?


----------



## pharmgirl (Oct 31, 2013)

have been to both frenchmans cove and hotel at the reef and westin st john on trades [we own both marriott and starwood]
both are beautiful resorts, grounds at st john are MUCH bigger than frenchman and landscaping is incredible, we like the beaches on both islands
Fenchmans units have i think the better view, st johns units in general have not as good view of ocean
 Units at both are excellent with frenchmans you know what you will get, st johns has a number of different types of units - some lock off
We were at westin st john presidents week and lots of well attended kids and adult activities, also at frenchmans pres week and fewer people joined in activites.  Think there might be more units at the westin
Restuarant at the westin is large, right on the grounds, frenchmans has smaller restaurant but you can also go over to hotel
Westin also has sailboats, kayaks, paddleboards free to use, frenchman you need to go over to hotel and arrange for trips and pay
we do prefer st johns but this is mostly because of the larger grounds and the island itself with free use of boating a plus
we have sailed [bareboat] in the us and british VIs many times and to go to other islands while you are there is very nice activity for anyone who like boating
we are not so interested in shopping but st john has more locally made jewelry


----------



## dmharris (Nov 16, 2013)

Does any one have a map of the resort to see the building locations?  We're headed there Nov. 30 for the first time at this resort and from this thread it looks like Tortola or Jost Van Dyke are the buildings to request.  

Where does one find groceries other than on site?  Do you recommend renting a car?


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 16, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Does any one have a map of the resort to see the building locations?  We're headed there Nov. 30 for the first time at this resort and from this thread it looks like Tortola or Jost Van Dyke are the buildings to request.



Here is a map of the resort.  http://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/uv/uv_siteplan.pdf


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 16, 2013)

If you have more than 2 of you, a car will be worth it as the cabs are expensive, but you have to drive on the left.  Van Dyke and Tortola have the best locations and views though all the views are good. Pueblo is the closest supermarket on the main road from the airport just before you start up the big hill to where the resorts are.  There are better ones but that is the closest. I don't remember where I saw the site map but I'm sure someone else can help.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the map and info!  It's just my hubby and me, we would like to go to St. John and drive around there; we've stayed in St. John before so would like to re-explore the island.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 17, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Does any one have a map of the resort to see the building locations?  We're headed there Nov. 30 for the first time at this resort and from this thread it looks like Tortola or Jost Van Dyke are the buildings to request.
> 
> Where does one find groceries other than on site?  Do you recommend renting a car?



Tortola is a great location, we were located there for our recent visit. For groceries, we used Gourmet Galley down at the Cruise Ship Terminal shopping area. It is close and parking close by was always available. A rental car is, in my view, essential.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, so what's the deal with NOT renting cars at the airport?  Why is it more expensive to do so?


----------



## DKT (Nov 17, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Thanks, so what's the deal with NOT renting cars at the airport?  Why is it more expensive to do so?



We have always rented at the airport, we like being able to just get our car and go. in May we rented from Avis across from the cruise area, but only because we came in on the ferry from the BVI. We have always rented from Avis but I know from what others have said there are several good places to rent from. 
Denise


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 17, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Thanks, so what's the deal with NOT renting cars at the airport?  Why is it more expensive to do so?



I rented my car from Avis thru American Airlines and thought I had a great deal - £300 for 2 weeks paid in advance. Then when I returned the car at the airport there was another $250 for airport taxes. Left a sour taste.


----------



## DKT (Nov 17, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> I rented my car from Avis thru American Airlines and thought I had a great deal - £300 for 2 weeks paid in advance. Then when I returned the car at the airport there was another $250 for airport taxes. Left a sour taste.



Wow that would be depressing. I always rent thru the Avis web site, so far has never happened to us. In May it was 10 days $377 for a Mid size.  Wonder if that is why it was so cheap thru AA?  The car we rented in the BVI was about the same price for only 5 days.
Denise


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 17, 2013)

DKT said:


> Wow that would be depressing. I always rent thru the Avis web site, so far has never happened to us. In May it was 10 days $377 for a Mid size.  Wonder if that is why it was so cheap thru AA?  The car we rented in the BVI was about the same price for only 5 days.
> Denise



We always go Christmas week.  There are 16 of us and I always reserve 2 vans.  I've rented from Hertz and Budget and it has always been a nightmare.  Maybe I'll try Avis next time.  We always have to wait for the previous renters to bring the vans back, then wait for them to be cleaned, etc.- usually an hour or more.  I thought it was due to a shortage of vans, but  there were others going through the same thing who were waiting for regular cars.

Last year I calculated that the cost of cabbing everyone around would have been no more expensive than the van rentals, so we may try that. It is very frustrating to have everyone excited for vacation to begin, and we're stuck at the airport.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 17, 2013)

I read somewhere (maybe this thread, I've read so many in the past 24 hours!) that you can pick up a car not on the airport site yet return it to the airport for less than renting it at the airport.  It seems that might not always be the case.  Tomorrow I'll call Avis to discuss.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 18, 2013)

Car rental is getting expensive around the world. The cost in Spain is climbing this winter and will again next year, reported in the British press. Main reason is the financial crisis across Europe. The car hire companies have drastically cut their purchases of new cars but have still retired the usual number of worn out cars. End result few cars in stock and the laws of supply and demand kick in and up goes the cost of car rental. 

In St. Thomas Avis was fine, bar a few niggles. Unlike Avis in Europe the car had been used by smokers and so was distinctly smelly until we had given it some air. However it was in surprisingly good condition externally, just a few small dings here and there. Other hire cars in the resort looked far worse, some acquiring some awesome damage whilst we were there. Friends staying with us for a few days hired from hertz and did indeed get a much nicer car - an Escape by Ford but it had some serious scrapes at the front an back but was clean inside.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 18, 2013)

Probably a result of Americans driving on the left side of the road!  I've never seen banged up cars in St Thomas but when we were in Ireland we rented from Hertz.  Every car in the lot had scrapes on the driver side.  Most of the mirrors were duct taped to the car.  Steering wheel is on the left and the roads are narrower in Ireland so you scrape a lot of bushes.


----------



## DKT (Nov 18, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Car rental is getting expensive around the world. The cost in Spain is climbing this winter and will again next year, reported in the British press. Main reason is the financial crisis across Europe. The car hire companies have drastically cut their purchases of new cars but have still retired the usual number of worn out cars. End result few cars in stock and the laws of supply and demand kick in and up goes the cost of car rental.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on rental costs in Spain going up. We will be visiting Marbella in May for two weeks, planning on on picking the car up at the airport near the resort then returning it to Valencia airport where we will be flying out of. (Our daughter will be in the study abroad program in Valencia)
> 
> Denise


----------



## DKT (Nov 18, 2013)

suzannesimon said:


> Probably a result of Americans driving on the left side of the road!  I've never seen banged up cars in St Thomas but when we were in Ireland we rented from Hertz.  Every car in the lot had scrapes on the driver side.  Most of the mirrors were duct taped to the car.  Steering wheel is on the left and the roads are narrower in Ireland so you scrape a lot of bushes.



We have never had a problem getting our car or dropping it off at the airport. They have always been very friendly, and overall the cars have been in avg to excellent condition. We did have an issue once with a terrible noise when you turned the wheel. We called them and they told us to bring it back, where we received a brand new car.   

We looked at some of the high rated local companies, but I don't want to have to be shuttle to the rental place. 

I also hate waiting for a car, so I will probably stick with Avis until the give me a reason to look at some of the other companies.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just received the paper statement from Avis. Items added to my pre-paid rental were:

Winter Service Fee Incl. Tyres/Snow Chains. Now the last time is snowed in St. Thomas was when? Also since when is Late Oct and Early Nov in the Winter. Avis have agreed to refund part of this charge.

Refueling Charge. Even the customer service rep on the phone when I called could see from the account that the car was returned with a full tank of gas, so that charge will be refunded.

Surcharge Ammount. This was probably for collecting at the Airport.

If there is a next time at the Cove then I will not be using Avis.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 18, 2013)

Good perseverance Malcolm, at least this is a partial result.
You never know though, maybe Avis panicked after seeing this photo?!?
http://spices4sunsets.typepad.com/my-blog/2010/01/snow-in-the-caribbean.html


----------



## DKT (Nov 18, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Just received the paper statement from Avis. Items added to my pre-paid rental were:
> 
> Winter Service Fee Incl. Tyres/Snow Chains. Now the last time is snowed in St. Thomas was when? Also since when is Late Oct and Early Nov in the Winter. Avis have agreed to refund part of this charge.
> 
> ...



OMG too funny, I can't believe they would only refund part of the winter svc fee. 
I can see why you wouldn't use the again.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 18, 2013)

bazzap said:


> Good perseverance Malcolm, at least this is a partial result.
> You never know though, maybe Avis panicked after seeing this photo?!?
> http://spices4sunsets.typepad.com/my-blog/2010/01/snow-in-the-caribbean.html



Nah - the snow was in fact "bird poo"


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 18, 2013)

Malcom,
I forgot to ask, how did you like driving on the left with a steering wheel on the left?


----------



## bazzap (Nov 18, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Nah - the snow was in fact "bird poo"


True, but strange things do happen, so you never know?
 It has snowed in the Bahamas. On January 17, 1977 a cold wave came down into southern Florida and brought cold weather all the way to the Bahamas. On that day, for the only time in recorded history, snow fell on the city of Freeport on the island of Grand Bahama. The snow didn’t accumulate, but snowflakes did fall.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 19, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> Malcom,
> I forgot to ask, how did you like driving on the left with a steering wheel on the left?



Having lived in The Netherlands for 6 years some time ago, where we drove on the right in our right hand drive cars we imported from the UK, it was surprisingly easy to get used to the driving in St. Thomas.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Nov 19, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Car rental is getting expensive around the world. The cost in Spain is climbing this winter and will again next year, reported in the British press. Main reason is the financial crisis across Europe. The car hire companies have drastically cut their purchases of new cars but have still retired the usual number of worn out cars. End result few cars in stock and the laws of supply and demand kick in and up goes the cost of car rental.
> 
> Just back from Marbella. Okay so low season but I rented a brand new Peugeot 308 from Sixt for £102 with full tank petrol (returned full back at airport). 600 euro excess - paid £16 for insurance externally through UK site.
> 
> Going again end June 2014, this time need a 7 seater so guess will cost a lot more.


----------



## DKT (Nov 21, 2013)

Just back from Marbella. Okay so low season but I rented a brand new Peugeot 308 from Sixt for £102 with full tank petrol (returned full back at airport). 600 euro excess - paid £16 for insurance externally through UK site.

Going again end June 2014, this time need a 7 seater so guess will cost a lot more.[/QUOTE]

Just booked a intermediate BMW 3 series for 2wks in May, $750... I will keep looking in case I can find something cheaper...I am trying to decide if I could go down a level. 

I was also able to get plane tickets yesterday, $754 which was about $550 less then it has been running. 

Any suggestions on things not to miss, or great places to eat would be appreciated.
Denise


----------



## NJDave (Nov 21, 2013)

sptung said:


> Kind of off topic, but has someone stayed and compared between Marriott's Frenchman's Cove and Westin St John, meaning which is a better overall resort?



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191243&highlight=frenchman+cove+westin

I did a search since I remembered that someone started a thread on this topic. However, I forget that I started it.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 23, 2013)

DKT said:


> Just back from Marbella. Okay so low season but I rented a brand new Peugeot 308 from Sixt for £102 with full tank petrol (returned full back at airport). 600 euro excess - paid £16 for insurance externally through UK site.
> 
> Going again end June 2014, this time need a 7 seater so guess will cost a lot more.



Denise, can you explain the 600 euro excess comment?  Did you have to pay that more when you turned in the car?

We're thinking about Marbella next November so wondering what costs we'll be in for.  Thanks,


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 24, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Denise, can you explain the 600 euro excess comment?  Did you have to pay that more when you turned in the car?
> 
> We're thinking about Marbella next November so wondering what costs we'll be in for.  Thanks,



The 600 Euro excess will be the amount that will be charged should there be significant damage to the car. Typically this will be a hold against the credit card that will only be levied if there is damage. Typically this can be avoided if you take the extra excess insurance from the hire company but this is expensive and is on top of CDW/LDW. 

I have separate rental car excess insurance which pays out if I have the excess levied on a rental. Typically in Europe our credit cards do not provide insurance for car rental damage.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Quimby4 (Nov 24, 2013)

We just received a II confirmation for June 2014, in a 2 bedroom, TOVI unit. Does TOVI represent a certain building or view? 

I am so nervous trying to figure out airfare etc. to STT. As big Maui lovers, it is hard to change destinations, but my husband is tired of Maui...sigh..

How is the beach at the property? We do not frequent the pools, so the beach is very important to us.

Does MFC have kids activities similar to MMO or NCV?

Thank you


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 24, 2013)

There are many kids activities at MFC.  The beach is small but nice with a trampoline and climbing iceberg in the water.  If you want a bigger beach, you can shuttle or walk to the Morningstar beach at the Marriott next door.  There are so many wonderful beaches on St Thomas, however, you could visit a different one each day.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 24, 2013)

Quimby4 said:


> We just received a II confirmation for June 2014, in a 2 bedroom, TOVI unit. Does TOVI represent a certain building or view?



Per dioxide45's listing, TOVI merely means 2 BR unit.


----------

